# Tai Chi Classes @ Brixton Community Base



## WuStyle Brixton (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All,

I will be running weekly tai chi classes at Brixton Community Base on Thursdays 7.30pm 'till 9pm starting with a free open day tomorrow 9th June.

Drop in if you want to have a taster, learn a bit more about Wu Style Tai Chi Chuan or just for a chat.

All ages and abilities welcome!

www.wustylebrixton.co.uk


----------

